# Whats the best food for corys??



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Just out of curiosity I have never had corys before. Is there any particular food that is used to keep them healthy. My corys in the tank are like mini albino flashes of light zipping back and forth. I haven't seen them take a break but I would like to keep them healthy and active


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just keep in mind that they are omnivorous....give them veggie flake..meaty foods..algae wafers...and Plecocaine of course....they love plecocaine...lol

there are a lot of good foods on the market..just make sure they have a good varied diet of quality foods...i have about 8 or 10 different species of cories and i feed them all kinds of stuff....


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

they eat like everything, shrimp pellets, algae wafers, bloodworms, most fish foods, and when you feed them it is the only time they will stop moving... maybe


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Mine move plenty without it being feeding time. They are not the most active fish in a tank, but mine are pretty active.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Sinking shrimp pellets and algae wafers seem to be their favorite foods.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

geez gk....that's because you haven't given them Plecocaine...lol


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Side note: the foods lohachata sell are awesome, they will bring out the "feeding frenzie" in your fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ya know ; something i have wondered about here on FF.....i have been offering Plecocaine for sale for several years....and have had the thread in the vendors section for almost 3 years now...almost everybody that comes here has fish....and yet actual sales in the past 3 years is less than $50.00.......
it seems that no matter what the price and quality may be ; if folks know you they don't want to do business with you....but would rather pay 2 or 3 times the money to buy from a stranger.....
i really don't push my foods here...i may joke around about it..i will mention it now and then....but i don't bug anybody about buying it...except for grogan...lol

the main thing that i stress about feeding fish is that the hobbyists do proper research on what to feed their fish and provide them with a high quality well rounded diet.....
and if i never sell another ounce of food ; i will always give that advise....


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

lohachata said:


> geez gk....that's because you haven't given them Plecocaine...lol


That's assuming the Silver Dollars haven't caught the algae wafers in mid drop, which they tend to do.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah...silver dollars are crazy for algae wafers...


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

"Best" is usually a poor choice of wording. 

Variety, thats the key word, and I guess quality is too; read labels. I have a video on the subject in my sig. A lot of stuff that the Lohachata guy sells is good stuff.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

Lohachata, you import the food in bulk don't you? I just bought some purely because it's dirt cheap and I love trying things when they're damn near free. Especially with how you immediately suggested just sending a half pound of two sizes to help me out. I'll personally be doing business with you again even if my fish like it just as much as any other food. I want to see it in fish stores. I might try to pitch the food to a very open minded fish store locally just to see what they think of it. See if they'll drop some in a display tank and see what happens. 

Back on subject... I know this thread is getting a bit old but I use sinking shrimp pellets. Cory's started off slowly, basically finding it in the gravel and eating it. Now when they see it drop they're on top of each other. Mine are growing incredibly fast and are nice and plump.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

almost all of the foods i sell are made here in the U.S. .....the only foods that i sell that aren't made here are some of the high end fry foods...although i don't buy any foods that are made in china..

i always try to stress that fish need a varied diet consisting of meaty type foods and vegetable type foods...
all of my fish are fed several kinds of foods...no single food is used as a staple....there is no such thing as a single staple food that provides all of the nutrition that all fish need.....and all of my fish are fed spirulina at least once a week...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Obviously a varied diet is best. But cories go totally nuts for worms. Tubiflex or live blackworms dissappear into the sand and the cories dig them out.


----------



## mjalex007 (Oct 31, 2012)

lohachata said:


> just keep in mind that they are omnivorous....give them veggie flake..meaty foods..algae wafers...and Plecocaine of course....they love plecocaine...lol


I tried Plecocaine and all my fish died. They choked on the spam in the product.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

Well I can't wait to get my plecocaine and other fish food, also the aquari-sol from loha. I ordered some and it should be here soon. I also heard good reviews about loha's fish food. I hope that my fish love it just as much as any other fish.

mjalex007: I am sorry you had a bad experience with plecocaine, but I seriously doubt that it was the fish food that killed your fish. I have heard more good things about loha's fish food than anything else, so I am going to try it once I get it in the mail.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

kind of strange but i have no recoed of mjalex ever buying any kind of food from me...and especially not Plecocaine...
i also believe that mjalex is just someone that just wants to cause problems and never has anything pertinent to say.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

lohachata said:


> kind of strange but i have no recoed of mjalex ever buying any kind of food from me...and especially not Plecocaine...
> i also believe that mjalex is just someone that just wants to cause problems and never has anything pertinent to say.....


That is good to know. Thank you loha for clearing that up. I have only heard good things about your fish food, that is why I am getting some from you. Plus I like the fact that you don't push it on people, if they want some they know where to get it. You are cheaper than many pet stores.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I would love to try some but I'll have to wait till I either understand money orders or PayPal... I'm new to the real world.... Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

